# lpr: Error...



## remegius (Aug 16, 2010)

Just tried to install my HP Photosmart 7760 as per instructions in Dru's book.  When I try to print I get the ubiquitous message: lpr: Error - sheduler not responding.

Any ideas would be appreciated.

Rem


----------



## remegius (Aug 17, 2010)

*Change in plan*

I have changed course here.  I connected my old HP Laserjet III via the parallel port (lpt0), and had Apsfilter create the printcap.  The Apsfilter test of the printer worked fine.  I have lpd enabled in my /etc/rc.conf.  

BTW, this is all taking place on a new installation of FreeBSD 8.1.  OK...the printer's name is "ljet3."  When I try to print thusly--- lpr -Pljet3 <myfile> ---I get an error message that states 
	
	



```
lpr: Connection refused
```

This would seem to be a permissions thing, but for the life of me I figure how to solve the problem.  Everything looks OK in /etc/devfs.conf.  

Again, thanks for any help

Rem


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 17, 2010)

Do you have CUPS installed?  It has an identically-named lpr that can confuse the issue.  Otherwise, I'd suggest setting it up initially without apsfilter.  http://www.wonkity.com/~wblock/docs/html/lpdprinting.html is my alternate to the Handbook.


----------



## remegius (Aug 17, 2010)

Actually, CUPS is installed, but not running.  Does the very presence of CUPS on the machine mess up lpr?


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 17, 2010)

Depends on your path.  The real lpr is /usr/bin/lpr.


----------

